# Kernel driver missing?

## Waterdevil

Hello world,

my system Lenovo Legion Y520 has pci devices with missing kernel drivers.

```
uname -a

Linux allengen 4.12.12-gentoo #19 SMP Wed Oct 18 15:48:15 CEST 2017 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7700HQ CPU @ 2.80GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

```
lspci -k

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 5910 (rev 05)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3804

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H LPC Controller (rev 31)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Sunrise Point-H LPC Controller

00:1f.2 Memory controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PMC (rev 31)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Sunrise Point-H PMC
```

Are they not listed but built in kernel? And how can I list them?

I've a few other systems with Host bridge kernel driver for skylake skl-uncore or similar *uncore.

So I had expected kbl-uncore for kabylake or so.

best regards

----------

## Roman_Gruber

I usually use

```
lspci -kk
```

----------

## Waterdevil

Hi, there is no option -kk in man lspci! And I can't see any differences.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Waterdevil,

```
grep -R -i "sunrise" /usr/src/linux/
```

 will list all the files in the kernel that mention "sunrise" (ignoring case)

That will give you some idea of where to look in the kernel.

You can add the -A -B or -C optinos to that grep if you like.  See 

```
man grep
```

The 

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 5910 (rev 05) 

00:1f.2 Memory controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PMC (rev 31)
```

don't normally have kernel drivers.  They must be configured by firmware before almost everything else works.

----------

